# What size skidding winch?



## billdiesel (Feb 1, 2010)

Wanted to get some opinions. I'm looking to make a purchase of a Farmi skidding winch for my tractor. New Holland TC35A(29.6hp pto) with a front end loader, wheel weights and loaded tires. Should I be looking at the JL351P or will my tractor handle a JL501? I'm kinda leaning towards the 501 with the thought of possibly going to a bigger tractor later. Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## Storm56 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill I have the 351 and a 48 HP tractor and you have to be careful when pulling sideways. I would say unless you are looking at 60 HP plus the 351 will do all you need. That 501 is going to be way too much for your current tractor.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you checked out the Wallenstein FX90? It is the same winch I am using and is rated for tractors 30-80hp. It has been a very good unit for me, and the price was a bit better than the Farmi (at least around here). http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=116946
http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Winches/


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a L4400 and a 501 w calcium filled tires. actually if you pull from the lower pully in the low position I think they're very stable. But I have 45 hp and Ithink 35 to the rear. I too wasn't sure which one to get, but I'm glad I went big.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 601. I think farmi makes a good winch. I would say get as big as your tractor will handle.

Scott


----------



## Storm56 (Feb 1, 2010)

The original poster has a 29 PTO tractor. He did say he was looking at a bigger one down the road, did not say how much bigger. The 501 Farmi winch lists the minimum PTO HP rating at 40. At times when I am on a logging road on a side hill, I must pull sideways. If I am not careful I can pull my 48 horsepower 4 WD tractor with a FEL over. That is with the 351. The 351 will be plenty capable for the OP's tractor and unless he is going a lot bigger down the road the 501 is simply overkill and quite possibly dangerous.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think any winch will pull a tractor over if used improperly. They are very specific not to pull more than 25 degrees from straight off the rear of the tractor. Invest in a snatch block if you need to pull anything that isnt straight behind.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 1, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I think any winch will pull a tractor over if used improperly. They are very specific not to pull more than 25 degrees from straight off the rear of the tractor. Invest in a snatch block if you need to pull anything that isnt straight behind.



:agree2:

I can't add anything regarding a skidding winch, but I do operate a winch daily and a good snatch block is a must.


----------



## Storm56 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a snatch block and do use it. That is not the point. There are times and places where things are not always perfect, that is when things can go wrong. Bottom line is the OP asked what size winch to get for his 29 HP tractor and the 351 will extract all the capabilities and then some of what his tractor is capable of.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 1, 2010)

i used a 351 daily last year. moving 3-6 wheeler loads a week. i had a 40 horse tractor and the winch would pull it around with the motor idling. at 29 hp i would be looking at the smallest farmi. you will want the extra lift capacity on the rock arms. i have put the 351 on a smaller tractor (its easier to move the winch than a whole tractor) and its just not the same. the winch takes up too much of the tractors capacity. 

you will get a decent price selling any winch if you decide to upgrade. if it doesnt sell in the local listings post it here. alot of guys here complain they cant find a used one listed but dont have money for new.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 1, 2010)

Storm56 said:


> I have a snatch block and do use it. That is not the point. There are times and places where things are not always perfect, that is when things can go wrong. Bottom line is the OP asked what size winch to get for his 29 HP tractor and the 351 will extract all the capabilities and then some of what his tractor is capable of.



I agree in the Farmi line the 351 is best suited for the tractor he has


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies eveyone. I was thinking the 351 might a better fit for my tractor. But seeing how my current tractor is close to the upper horsepower requirements for the 351, thought I would ask about the 501. As far as the bigger tractor, TT75A is what caught my eye. Turkeyslayer I have been following your thread, really nice set-up. I haven't checked into the Wallenstein, just what I have read here. Tried a dealer locate and came up with one Ontario. Really couldn't go wrong with either the Farmi or Wallenstein. I have alot of steep hilly ground and was looking at a winch for clean up firewood for personal use. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like there are only a couple in the US http://www.embmfg.com/dealers/Dealer-Lookup.aspx?search=usa&type=0 Any Tractor dealer should be able to get them in, my MF dealer didnt deal with Wallenstein until I bought the winch.


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link TS. Would the FX90 be a good fit for my tractor or too big?

Storm56, was wondering about the requirements, when the manufacturer gives hp numbers, it's for the PTO?


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 2, 2010)

the 351 might be a better fit, but if you got the 501 and used it on a hill or sideways I don't think it would be "more" tippy. as far as alll the winches go. I would look at overall weight, line pull and size dimension's. people who have the smaller winches and bigger tractors usually tell you they use them close to idling. 29 hp tractor =351, but if your up grading to a bigger tractor =501.. check the weight vs. line pull on all of them. also check the warranty.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 2, 2010)

check out the weight on the 501 and hp is 40 - 60 the weight on the fx 90- hp is 
30 - 80 and is a couple hundred pounds heavier and approx line pull is 2000 il's less. it was easy for me to get a farmi 501..


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 2, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> check out the weight on the 501 and hp is 40 - 60 the weight on the fx 90- hp is
> 30 - 80 and is a couple hundred pounds heavier and approx line pull is 2000 il's less. it was easy for me to get a farmi 501..



I have no doubt that the Farmi is a very good unit I was considering one myself. The reason I went with the fx 90 is it is heavier = sturdier built, more traction, better anchor for pulling. It comes with a hitch, and the bottom pully is adjustable, and also was priced a few hundred dollars less than the Farmi. Also the fx 90 uses much of the same components as the fx 120 on a smaller frame I am getting 1/2 cable for my winch for a little extra strength (The drum is the same as the fx 120). When I talked to Wallenstein they told me the 9000lb rating is under rated.


----------



## Storm56 (Feb 2, 2010)

billdiesel said:


> Thanks for the link TS. Would the FX90 be a good fit for my tractor or too big?
> 
> Storm56, was wondering about the requirements, when the manufacturer gives hp numbers, it's for the PTO?



Yes the HP numbers are for the PTO. I cannot comment on the Wallenstein winches, never even saw one but I am sure they must be good units. The 351 will fill your needs and is a very simple durable unit. I am all for buying quality equipment and making sure it is sized properly, but there comes a point of diminishing returns. Some think a 460 Stihl, 372 Husky or a 7900 Dolmar is about right for limbing. I have seen people go out and buy a diesel pickup to pull a 1500 pound boat. That sort of over sizing is just ridiculous but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Laird (Feb 2, 2010)

If you end up deciding on the Farmi, I would follow the manufacturer recommendations on HP. I have the 500 but my two tractors are 47 & 57 HP. The Farmi's are built tough and I've had mine for 25 years or so. In that time the only thing I've had to replace is the pull rope used to engage the clutch. I am getting close to needing to replace the cable now also.


----------



## m44 (Feb 2, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Have you checked out the Wallenstein FX90? It is the same winch I am using and is rated for tractors 30-80hp. It has been a very good unit for me, and the price was a bit better than the Farmi (at least around here). http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=116946
> http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Winches/



The guy I work for on weekends (we sell firewood) has a a fx 90. I love it he, has it on his 45horse mahindra. we drag logs with it all the time and never a problem.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 3, 2010)

I scavenged a double winch off an old tow truck.
Two hours of fab work and it works great on my old Case tractor.
Why spend so much on so little?


----------



## Adiredneck (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought the Wallenstein FX65 this past Friday. I have a 34 hp Kubota to run it with. I got to use it with my dad this weekend. It really yanked my tractor around, even when I had the blade up against a stump. I have pictures that I wanted to upload, but they exceeded the size limit.


----------



## 046 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tulsa, OK must be the used winch capital of the world

loads of winch mfg local to support oil field equipment. 
good used hydraulic winches show up all the time on craigslist for dirt cheap.

not unusual for find large oil field hydraulic winches for under $1,000... sometimes under $500.


----------



## 046 (Feb 11, 2010)

here's a 20k lb Braden winch for $200 in Coffeyville, KS, from Tulsa craigslist

-----------

Braden winch - $200 (Coffeyville)
Date: 2010-01-25, 4:25PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

20,000 lb plus Braden winch for sale. $200.00 or will trade for smaller winch or something of equal value. Pictures available upon request. Phone Buddy at 918-698-7258


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got home from the National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville, KY. Looked at Wallenstein and Fransgard. Think I favor the Wallenstein over the Fransgard, heavier cable I believe on the FX65 vs the V3507 even though the FX65 has a lower rating. The cable running through the lower pulley on the FX65 concerns me a little. When winching uphill, with the cable through the lower pulley, would it cause the log to "dig" in? May not be a valid concern, just curious. Still torn between the Farmi and Wallenstein.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 11, 2010)

I have pulled alot of trees out of my gully without issue which is about 150' deep. It is recommended that you use the bottom pully and I have, but you can pull from the top pully. I have been leaving the pully in the third position from the top (top pin on pully in third hole from top on frame). Today I was pulling some ash trees that had fallen down in the gully. These trees where solidly frozen to the ground and it was in a steep part of the gully that I couldnt get the tractor backed up right to the top so the cable was running on the ground going over the top of the ravine. I have found that if a log starts to get stuck I let off on the line allowing the log to start to slide back then immediatly reapply pressure and this seems to help get the logs moving.


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks TS, was hoping you would see this. TS you mention letting up and the log starting to slide back, does the drum on the Wallenstein not lock when you stop mid pull? The lower pulley on the FX 65 is not ajustable.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 11, 2010)

The drum on the Wallenstein free wheels when not pulling unless you engage the brake, which is a seperate rope to pull. It is handy while skidding if you have hills to climb or difficult terrain such as mud to drop the load, drive up or through the hill/mud then winch back to the tractor. I have used this technique many times while pulling heavy hitches sometimes the tractor would spin on the snow/ice while climbing inclines, I just drop it, drive to the top and reel it in.


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 12, 2010)

The drum on the Wallenstein free wheels when not pulling unless you engage the brake, 

Are the other winches like that or just the Wallenstein? I was under the impression it worked like a ratchet. If you stopped mid pulla piece catches a "dog ear" to keep it from moving or unspooling. Also Wallenstein has a special goin on untill I think till the end of of March, you get 3 chokers with the purchase. Territory rep also said he would knock off $300 for buying at the show, and also get to an area tractor dealer 8 miles from home. (FX65) Also I asked about the horsepower ratings, reps for both winches says it is tractor horsepower, not pto. I was suprised.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 12, 2010)

billdiesel said:


> The drum on the Wallenstein free wheels when not pulling unless you engage the brake,
> 
> Are the other winches like that or just the Wallenstein? I was under the impression it worked like a ratchet. If you stopped mid pulla piece catches a "dog ear" to keep it from moving or unspooling. Also Wallenstein has a special goin on untill I think till the end of of March, you get 3 chokers with the purchase. Territory rep also said he would knock off $300 for buying at the show, and also get to an area tractor dealer 8 miles from home. (FX65)



I GOT MINE FROM A PLACE ON EBAY CALLED 24/7 TRACTOR SUPPLY or something like that. THEY ARE IN IOWA.. they sell both kinds of winches in different sizes. shipping was really cheap and they came way down on their price and threw in chokers as well. also should look into getting a self releasing snatch block....good luck


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 12, 2010)

billdiesel said:


> The drum on the Wallenstein free wheels when not pulling unless you engage the brake,
> 
> Are the other winches like that or just the Wallenstein? I was under the impression it worked like a ratchet. If you stopped mid pulla piece catches a "dog ear" to keep it from moving or unspooling. Also Wallenstein has a special goin on untill I think till the end of of March, you get 3 chokers with the purchase. Territory rep also said he would knock off $300 for buying at the show, and also get to an area tractor dealer 8 miles from home. (FX65) Also I asked about the horsepower ratings, reps for both winches says it is tractor horsepower, not pto. I was suprised.



I think most winches release when you let go of the clutch rope, it may be a safety feature for if something crazy happens while pulling. I think you can get at least $300 off, I got a "show special" price at a farm show and ended up getting it a little cheaper at my dealer and got 5 chokers thrown in (the chokers are $70 each retail). The winch line has a hook and 3 keyhole sliders so I would try to get at least 4 chokers that way you have enough for a full pull on the line.


----------



## willt1981 (Feb 12, 2010)

i run a fransgard v-6000 on a new holland tn-60a. its a good fit. i had this same winch on a kubota MX-5000 before the new holland. the mx wasnt heavy enough. it wouldn't sit still when winching. you could back up to a stump or whatever if you were winching something big but that was a kind of a pain in ass. the tn-60 sits still and will pull out BIG stuff without balking at it. i saw a TT75 the other day. its a good looking tractor. if you're getting it spend $200-300 more for the extendable lower links. i cant imagine doing without them now. a 501 would do very well on that tractor. the one i saw was impressive - it just looked stout. if youre fairly certain that you're going to get this tractor or another one of similar size go ahead and get the 501. it will work fine on your current tractor. it will take up more of your lift capacity skidding but not THAT much. i honestly cant see how someone can flip a tractor winching. yes, ive winched at almost 90 degrees and cocked the opposite wheel 2' before. these winches dont flip a tractor instantly, they have a clutch that you can engage slowly. just pay attention. if your tire gets that high and the tree isnt moving the reposition or use a block - not such a big deal. good luck on both purchases.


----------



## JEA (Feb 18, 2010)

*Winches at the National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville*

Like billdiesel, I too was at the National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville last week and saw the Franstad and Wallenstein winches. In addition, I saw 2 other brands, the name of one of them was Uniforest and the other name escapes me (it was one I had not heard of before). To me, it appeared that the Uniforest winch was the most "heavy duty" of the 4 at the show. I see the Uniforest is made in Slovenia (former Yugoslavia). I have looked on-line for the Uniforest winches and see the primary place to purchase them in the U.S. is Hudson out of New York. Does anyone have experience with the Uniforest brand? I see Uniforest offers a self-contained hydraulic driven push button control option that looks very user friendly.

Thanks


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 18, 2010)

JEA said:


> Like billdiesel, I too was at the National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville last week and saw the Franstad and Wallenstein winches. In addition, I saw 2 other brands, the name of one of them was Uniforest and the other name escapes me (it was one I had not heard of before). To me, it appeared that the Uniforest winch was the most "heavy duty" of the 4 at the show. I see the Uniforest is made in Slovenia (former Yugoslavia). I have looked on-line for the Uniforest winches and see the primary place to purchase them in the U.S. is Hudson out of New York. Does anyone have experience with the Uniforest brand? I see Uniforest offers a self-contained hydraulic driven push button control option that looks very user friendly.
> 
> Thanks





I remember why I went with the farmi 501 winch instead of the smaller 351winch. it was the clutch thickness. actually I got a price for it from hudson and they were $1,000.00 more than the place in Iowa. I think the 3 pt system will break way before any of the winches do. most are built well. good luck with the winch you choose. please give us a review after you use it for awwhile


----------

